# OK, need some opinions ....



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

....from the canine trappers.

I have come to the conclusion that my wax may be slightly contaminated. I have seen a bit of ovoidance, presents being left very near several sets, and some slight scratching/digging. This may not be the case ... but I need to prove it out.

So, within the next couple of days I will be cleaning most of my canine traps. I will not be waxing these. The way I see it, I have a couple choices ... maybe only one.

Put the cleaned traps in the ground just bare ... no wax, dip, etc (no I do not use calcium chloride).
Dip cleaned traps in either Full Metal Jacket or Formula One.
Just hang it up for the year
So, what kind of experiences have any of you had with either of these two products? Do you believe there is an oder left after drying (like the lingering oder with Speed Dip & white gas)? If FMJ is 'oder free' as is claim in 24hrs ... I'll go that route (but I do not know that I believe those claims).

I suspect (based on the anticpated feedback) I'll be putting them out bare ... which I really don't want to do either.

So lets here some real world opinions on either FMJ or Formula 1.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Ed,

All I use is Formula 1 on my traps anymore. Never noticed any avoidance issue with the canines. If you put traps in the ground without some type of coating they are going to rust. No way around it with our moisture levels here. Don't know about the FMJ. Never used it and there doesn't seem to be a lot of feed back on it.

Joe


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Joe R. said:


> Ed,
> 
> All I use is Formula 1 on my traps anymore. Never noticed any avoidance issue with the canines. If you put traps in the ground without some type of coating they are going to rust. No way around it with our moisture levels here. Don't know about the FMJ. Never used it and there doesn't seem to be a lot of feed back on it.
> 
> Joe


That's what I'm looking for Joe. Have you ever dipped with the Formula 1 and put those traps in the ground within a couple of days?

And point taken on the rust ... have thought long and hard about that as well. Was even halfway thinking about ordering some Dukes ... to save the Montgomeries from the punishment of the rust.


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

just curious, what makes you think your wax is contaminated? I thought I had the same problem, thought I waxed some traps that still had skunky smell from catching skunks in them, and it seemed that the wax smelled like skunk after that, but then again everything in my trapping arsenal seems to smell skunky!!!!!

dont dismiss that the scratching/pooping dog has just not committed yet, but he will! eventually , I believe! 

whenever I have had that sign near a set "game on"! I usually change up a set or 2 nearby with the same waxed traps and SMACK! so, that made me believe that my traps were not contaminated!? this is just my opinuon, so take it for whats its worth. I would say at least 90% of the time this has been the case. Now, the ones that walk by and never break stride-----they got me scratchin my head!!!!!!

for what its worth-- I do not like dippin'


dont hang it up! hope I helped?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I won't/can't hang it up Mitch. And you may well be 100% correct in your analogy. 

I've been fighting this question in my noggin since early in the season. And I guess a lot of small things have added up to lead me to that conclusion. Have done the change up as you suggested, added another flat set nearby, etc. but never seam to get that follow up. 

The last straw was a grey working a remake (from last weeks grey) from the back side (I know nothing new there). But he then also half dug up a trap at a blended post/rub set 15' away. That trap had been in the ground untouched, since 11/2 ... it was so weathered/blended in I could not tell where it was. I do not believe bedding to be the issue either.

It may be just me ... not the wax at all. With the fur prices this year, I decided to put an effort into doing things differently (work on my canine trapping & lay off the creeks). So, I've had *way* more canine sets out, in *way* more locations than I normally do ... but my catch is about the norm. It appears I'm on location. So, I have to fix something, just trying to rule out the contaminated wax I guess. Already revisited bedding, lure application, trap placement, etc,etc.


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mister Ed,
My friend had the same thing happen to him last year and we felt contaminated wax could be the problem. He had digging going on at several locations for no obvious reasons. Bedding, luring, location all seemed fine and he wasn't walking up to sets daily leaving scent. We cleaned all the traps and redyed and used all new wax and started catching coyotes again with no digging. Go online to F&T and order some new wax and you should be back in business in a couple days. If contaminated wax isn't your problem you will still have new wax for next season. If nothing else you will know for sure if it is the wax or not. Also could be the waxed dirt if that is what you are using. Just my .02 cents for what it's worth. Hope it helps!


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

Mister ED said:


> I won't/can't hang it up Mitch. And you may well be 100% correct in your analogy.
> 
> I've been fighting this question in my noggin since early in the season. And I guess a lot of small things have added up to lead me to that conclusion. Have done the change up as you suggested, added another flat set nearby, etc. but never seam to get that follow up.
> 
> ...


 
well, it sounds like youve narrowed it down, I guess I would change my wax--- I just like useing wax to much , it makes everything "work" tons better! It sometimes can be a lot more work though!

also--dont rule out this crazy warm weather we are haveing! I believe the yotes are not working our sets normal at all this year, I also put out double the amount of sets and didnt increase my catch percent accordingly! I think I'm gonna work on a new set called "the Al Gore set"

keep at it, isnt it fun:evil:

almost forgot, how do you think your wax got contaminated? just curious????


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Although the trapping may get a litle tougher, you can sure see whats going on better as soon as there is snow. Did they circle the set 3 times or run right in and dig the trap? Several questions can be answered with a little snow.

Here is a phot of a set I made last year. The better K9 guys were able to give me some insight into what happened and what could be changed. You can see he peed on my set from the backside, dug at my coverhulls on the frontside and put his nose in the snow right over my trap.

That is one yote that I should have had.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I tried Formula 1 once, I put it on pretty thick. Now it's flaking, peeling and nasty, it also gets moisture underneith. I won't use it again, just my preference, it is water based so it shouldn't smell.

I don't have any traps in the ground now but your problem could be associated with deer season ie. the people and available food. The coming colder weather should make them a little more aggressive to food based sets and there'll be a decrease in human activity.

After I wax my traps, I hang them outside near the woods and leave them there till they go in the ground, so they smell like the outside. Wax can pick up odors when dry, I heard, so that's my reason for that. 

Canines can be so tough at times, it's weird that one minute it seams easy and the next you can't buy one. You could try getting just enough wax to submerse one trap in a different container to try your theory out. 

I can offer you this link, 

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1628389.html#Post1628389

Please let us know what you discover and best of luck.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

After a little more thought, the only thing I changed from last year to this year, was urine. I think I Emailed the info to you, Griff bought a gallon last year but hasn't used any yet, I'm curious what his thoughts are on it.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*hey ed.. i actually got some FMJ 2 weeks ago and did up a bunch of traps i put out on the course i caught those fox in. all i did was wash the traps (new ones) got all the grease and oil off them , let them dry and dipped them twice in FMJ and i was really impressed with it. sure saved me alot of time dying and waxing on short notice. i dont know how long it holds up on traps, but i will be using it again. im guess i get a little lazy sometimes and look for shortcuts. from all the tracks around my traps for 8 days, i doubt one of those dogs ever smelled my traps. but i would like to hear from other guys that used it too.*


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.

Wigg - How fast did it dry? 

Just finished posting a similar but shorter version, of this question on Tman ... we'll see. I will be doing something different this weekend, that's for sure.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> I tried Formula 1 once, I put it on pretty thick. Now it's flaking, peeling and nasty, it also gets moisture underneith.



something must have not been right john. all i use on my water traps is formula1 and i have traps that are going on their third year without needing a dip.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

ed.. the first batch i did i dipped them twice and set them 24 hours later. the next 1/2 doz i did i dipped them about 6pm and set them in the ground the next morning. they seemed dry to me so i set them out. i really believed that stuff worked awesome. maybe it was just the thought that they didnt smell and the confidence i have in my trapping ability. :lol: or i just plain got lucky... who knows.. give it a try. wish i would have known you needed it... i bought 2 gallons of it, but its back up in Arcadia, not down here.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Gun deer season may be the hardest time in Michigan to get a predator to work a set.

From Nov 15 to 30th a curiosity set may be better than a food set.

A little deer Chyme this time of year may make a set hot.

I own a animal who wants to dig at my sets.

They may back door me once not twice.

I would rather have a rock solid bed and a slightly funky trap than a odor free one and a sucky bed job.

If you worry about what your doing you may of already lost the battle.

They are only beaver walking on dry land.:evilsmile

If you smell like a yote they will come.

USDA FINE PEE

That is all:SHOCKED:

Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wow, I was hoping to see Griff here.

Bill, on my water traps it seems okay. I think I thinned out a little more for them.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you bringing any dirt in or are you using dirt from the set? When they dug in from the back/side was the pattern muddy? Your positive there bedded solid? I've noticed on sets that have sat for a while and apparently I didn't do a good enough job that parts settle in and just don't look right after a while. Just some thoughts...


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Griff, you sound as if the midgets have been beating on you again??


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Mister ED said:


> Griff, you sound as if the midgets have been beating on you again??


Confucius say Griff may have a close head injury! Or nipping the apple pie.:tdo12:


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Joe R. said:


> Ed,
> 
> All I use is Formula 1 on my traps anymore. Never noticed any avoidance issue with the canines. If you put traps in the ground without some type of coating they are going to rust. No way around it with our moisture levels here. Don't know about the FMJ. Never used it and there doesn't seem to be a lot of feed back on it.
> 
> Joe


Hey you guys my husband has patented technology that will prevent your traps from rusting. It is not a coating either, it diffuses nitrogen into the metal...you won't have to put anything on them. It is a heat treating process. The springs can't be done, but you can use stainless springs or powder coat those. This technology has been used in automotive under hood and under body to prevent corrosion. It will eliminate doing anything to your traps except washing the blood or mud off with water...and they will never rust EVER. PM me if you want his email address. I am sure he would do one for the first comer at no charge in exchange for feed back and positive word of mouth when you are thrilled!!


----------

